# Schnitzel



## Adamt (14/7/09)

Now this may not match up to some of the other gourmet threads. Whilst I'm a fan of this I also find myself enjoying the simpler foods. The humble schnitzel, usually ruined beyond belief by pubs around Australia, is a blank canvas upon which masterpieces may be created. Masterpieces such as the massive Chicken Schnitzel Mexicana, courtesy of the Coopers Alehouse:





It gets:
10/10 for size
9/10 for concept (needs jalapenos)
8/10 for taste (was a little over-grilled)
-1 for putting chips under the schnitzel (though to be fair there was no other room on the plate)


----------



## Katherine (14/7/09)

Adamt said:


> Now this may not match up to some of the other gourmet threads. Whilst I'm a fan of this I also find myself enjoying the simpler foods. The humble schnitzel, usually ruined beyond belief by pubs around Australia, is a blank canvas upon which masterpieces may be created. Masterpieces such as the massive Chicken Schnitzel Mexicana, courtesy of the Coopers Alehouse:
> 
> View attachment 28895
> 
> ...




We did something similar in our the bistro that Lloydie and I ran! it was quite popular. 

Mrs Parma's in melbourne put there chips and salad in a seperate bowl!

It does look a little dark. I would guess thats being deep fried.


----------



## Fents (14/7/09)

never taint a good original parma...


----------



## brettprevans (14/7/09)

had parmas last week @ Mrs Parmas last week with Maple with a couple of beers whilst decinign on our old bruin recipe. great parmas.

actually I made chicken parmas last night for dinner and left overovers will be tonight. must take a pic. simple really.

cut chicken breast down natural line so it looks like a heart shape. 
then get some plastic and a flat meat mallet and bang it out so its got at least 1cm thickness. 
some egg and little milk. dip the breast into that, then into breadcrumbs. (can dip in flour first if you want).
then shallow fry in hot oil till brown, then add topping and grill.

so easy. no excuse to buy pre made Schnitzels.


----------



## Katherine (14/7/09)

another hint... double dunk them


----------



## .DJ. (14/7/09)

add parmesan to the breadcrumbs....


----------



## brettprevans (14/7/09)

i dont think you get a lot of flavour out of flavouring the crumbs for a parma as it gets lost in the sauce and cheese (and other toppings). if its just plain Schnitzels then yeah I put some parasean and herbs into the crumb mix. nice and juicey.


----------



## gibbocore (14/7/09)

Add a crumbled chicken stock cube and some dried oregano to the breadcrumbs.


----------



## Katherine (14/7/09)

My polish friend swears by maggi seasoning.


----------



## Adamt (14/7/09)

The secret ingredient is MSG ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Katherine (14/7/09)

Nothing wrong with msg....


----------



## Adamt (14/7/09)

Yes there is, it's too expensive to eat by the spoonful!


----------



## clean brewer (14/7/09)

No offence to anyone here, but Chicken Schnitzels are one of the worst foods around IMO.. :icon_vomit: 
KFC is much nicer, yet people still rave over schnitzels.... Why???? :unsure: Chicken Breast should be treated in a much nicer way....

Each to their own though.. :huh: 

The quality of food and the way its prepared today would make Escoffier turn in his grave...

CB (The Real "Masterchef")

Oh, some ladies once came into our Restaurant and looked at the Menu, they said "There is no Chicken Schnitzels on the menu, you can usually tell how good a Restaurant is by its Schnitzel" I could do nothing but walk away!!!! Much better food out there..................


----------



## schooey (14/7/09)

Adamt said:


> It gets:
> 10/10 for size



Pffffft...




or for the non schitzellers, CB, you can have the sausage...




or a burger


----------



## Adamt (14/7/09)

Ohh those are old! Those schnits are actually not that much bigger!


----------



## FarsideOfCrazy (14/7/09)

My God you could use those schnitzels for a heat shield on the space shuttle!!!! :beerbang:


----------



## schooey (14/7/09)

Adamt said:


> Ohh those are old! Those schnits are actually not that much bigger!



:lol: Let me guess... the sausage isn't much bigger than yours either...


----------



## Adamt (14/7/09)

schooey said:


> :lol: Let me guess... the sausage isn't much bigger than yours either...



And all of those schnitzels come from ONE of my girlfriends' breasts. :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## schooey (14/7/09)

:lol:


----------



## Kai (14/7/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> so easy. no excuse to buy pre made Schnitzels.



Absolutely. Whenever I make schnitzel I just make plain simple pork or veal, pork is more erratic but comes out better on a good day. Cook up a shitload to justify taking all that crumbing ingredients & effort. Serve with a potato salad made with finely chopped dill pickles & red onion and a dressing of cream, sour cream, mayo, seeded mustard and horseradish cream. Add a couple of dill pickles and a pat of mustard to the plate on serving.

Then, because you've cooked so much, eat schnitzel, potato salad, mustard and dill pickle sandwiches on dark rye bread for the rest of the week :icon_drool2:


----------



## Screwtop (14/7/09)

clean brewer said:


> No offence to anyone here, but Chicken Schnitzels are one of the worst foods around IMO.. :icon_vomit:
> KFC is much nicer, yet people still rave over schnitzels.... Why???? :unsure: Chicken Breast should be treated in a much nicer way....
> 
> Each to their own though.. :huh:
> ...



:lol: It is what it is CB - chicken Pizza.


----------



## jdonly1 (14/7/09)

clean brewer said:


> No offence to anyone here, but Chicken Schnitzels are one of the worst foods around IMO..
> KFC is much nicer, yet people still rave over schnitzels.... Why???? :unsure: Chicken Breast should be treated in a much nicer way....
> 
> Each to their own though..
> ...


KFC,lol a man with no taste :icon_vomit: :icon_vomit:


----------



## dj1984 (14/7/09)

i did the 18" Schnitzel at the adelaide casino, wow was that big!!! but mrs parmas was awesome when i was over there will be going back for sure.

brings me too another point my mates always say "why do you always order a schnitzel when we go to a pub?" my answer is you always know what your getting. I have been too so many places where people who im with get a pasta or something else and there nearly always disappointed i get a snitty and pepper sauce and im happy.


----------



## jdonly1 (15/7/09)

Ok guys,wheres mrs parmas??????????????


----------



## Fents (15/7/09)

http://www.mrsparmas.com.au/

They used to do a massive parma at the Skinny Dog in Kew. 

and who says its not about the crumbing on a snitz, best parma i've ever had was when i used to work at the lounge on swanston st and the cook there would cota the snitz's in crushed up CC's and cornflake crumbs. was fantastic.


----------



## brettprevans (15/7/09)

the smallest of the batch. ate this one last night and have the last one for lunch today. the pic doesnt do it justice. 




edit: and Fents...those things on the righthand side of the plate are veggies. I know you arent familar with them :lol:


----------



## Fents (15/7/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> edit: and Fents...those things on the righthand side of the plate are veggies. I know you arent familar with them :lol:



pffft taking up too much hot chips real estate tbh imo.


----------



## brettprevans (15/7/09)

no hot chips last night. The kids eat what we eat so hot chips was the night before. last night rice took its place. sorry to dissapoint you fents.


----------



## MarkBastard (15/7/09)

clean brewer said:


> Chicken Breast should be treated in a much nicer way....



I agree. I prefer my parmys uncrummed.


----------



## drsmurto (15/7/09)

clean brewer said:


> No offence to anyone here, but Chicken Schnitzels are one of the worst foods around IMO.. :icon_vomit:
> KFC is much nicer, yet people still rave over schnitzels.... Why???? :unsure: Chicken Breast should be treated in a much nicer way....
> 
> Each to their own though.. :huh:
> ...



I assume you are referring to Schnittys in pubs?

I make chicken schnittys at home (as well as veal and pork), last batch had a mushroom gravy from field mushys i picked that day! :icon_drool2: 

Not deep fried and as mentioned by others already, herbs, parmesan in the crumbs and cooked on the bbq.


----------



## Adamt (15/7/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> the smallest of the batch. ate this one last night and have the last one for lunch today. the pic doesnt do it justice.
> View attachment 28914
> 
> 
> edit: and Fents...those things on the righthand side of the plate are veggies. I know you arent familar with them :lol:



Ahh.. I havent seen peas_and_corn in a while, I was wondering where he went.


----------



## kirem (15/7/09)

how big does a chicken have to be to get a chicken schnitz as big as soe of those featured above?

It doesn't seem normal to me.

I make my own and would never be able to get a schnitz that big out of a breast.

are those oversized schnitz full of growth hormones or are they multiple breasts in one schnitz?


----------



## MarkBastard (15/7/09)

kirem said:


> are those oversized schnitz full of growth hormones or are they multiple breasts in one schnitz?



im no chef but im guessing they cut the chicken in half and sort of fold it over. Butterfly style it's called I think? **** I wouldn't know to be honest.


----------



## brettprevans (15/7/09)

yeah, butterfly the chicken so its a double breast. or its a processed one and then its all just jammed together into a shape like 'chicken loaf' etc


----------



## drsmurto (15/7/09)

I get 2 schnittys out of 1 chicken breast.....


----------



## Adamt (15/7/09)

I think most of the ones that come from my local mega-schnit place are two butterflied breasts connected to each other somehow.

Breasts are better in pairs anyway...


----------



## Katherine (15/7/09)

clean brewer said:


> No offence to anyone here, but Chicken Schnitzels are one of the worst foods around IMO.. :icon_vomit:
> KFC is much nicer, yet people still rave over schnitzels.... Why???? :unsure: Chicken Breast should be treated in a much nicer way....
> 
> Each to their own though.. :huh:
> ...




CB on a food thread that is a first... I was wondering how long it would take and you choose this one...


I agree I didnt relise how popular they were until we ran a bistro and didnt have parmas on the menu! We were forced to being in a pub and they walked out the door! 

If we do them at home which is rarely (they Lloydie is a massive fan) we use chicken thigh! we never buy chicken breasts unless there attached to the bird! 

there is a place for schnitzel! but done so badly in most pubs! But eaten how Kia suggest mmmmmm


----------



## brettprevans (15/7/09)

thigh is an under rated peice of chicken. i like making 'mini' thigh schnitz'. no hassle of banging them out. we mainly use thighs in our cooking as the breast is a pain in the ass to cook a lot of the time (ie dries out).

well I just finshed my lunch schnitz. yum. just needed a pot of beer to go with it.


----------



## Maple (15/7/09)

Kai said:


> Absolutely. Whenever I make schnitzel I just make plain simple pork or veal, pork is more erratic but comes out better on a good day. Cook up a shitload to justify taking all that crumbing ingredients & effort. Serve with a potato salad made with finely chopped dill pickles & red onion and a dressing of cream, sour cream, mayo, seeded mustard and horseradish cream. Add a couple of dill pickles and a pat of mustard to the plate on serving.
> 
> Then, because you've cooked so much, eat schnitzel, potato salad, mustard and dill pickle sandwiches on dark rye bread for the rest of the week :icon_drool2:



Kai, that sounds spot on! Dark rye, pickle sammies with the left overs are the go


----------



## Fourstar (15/7/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> thigh is an under rated peice of chicken. i like making 'mini' thigh schnitz'.



The ony time i use breast is on the whole bird, schnitzel or Poached.. favourite use is in Hainanese Chicken :icon_drool2: 

Thigh is the way to go for everything else.. best way is marinated in a hot Vietnamese satay i can buy at the local asian grocer (lots of dried chilli, peanut, garlic etc) then grilled and popped into a baguette with asian salad greens and fish sauce based dressing (Nuoc Cham)... awesome.

I shudder when i see the kan-tong etc ad's where they stirfry (in a nonstick 3 inch thick 'wok') chicken breast! diced chicken breast = dry rubber bullets. end of story.


----------



## Steve (15/7/09)

I made my first chicken breast schniztels last week. Parmesan cheese, salt n pepper and parsley in mixed in the crumbs, hot chips, home made chilli sauce, salad. I was very happy. Will do them again. My two little boys loved them too. Yep ive had bad ones in pubs where they are burnt to a crisp and dripping with oil.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Katherine (15/7/09)

Fourstar said:


> The ony time i use breast is on the whole bird, schnitzel or Poached.. favourite use is in Hainanese Chicken :icon_drool2:
> 
> Thigh is the way to go for everything else.. best way is marinated in a hot Vietnamese satay i can buy at the local asian grocer (lots of dried chilli, peanut, garlic etc) then grilled and popped into a baguette with asian salad greens and fish sauce based dressing (Nuoc Cham)... awesome.
> 
> I shudder when i see the kan-tong etc ad's where they stirfry (in a nonstick 3 inch thick 'wok') chicken breast! diced chicken breast = dry rubber bullets. end of story.




4* try this....





Jimmy's Sate (made in hong kong) not typically SATAY but made from soy beans and a little peanut. you only need a little..... Its the BOMB!

One of my secret ingredients.... not so secret.


----------



## drsmurto (15/7/09)

Always use breasts for schnittys, never thought of using thighs.....

Always use thighs for the case swap ringburner B) never thought of using breasts..... 

OCD maybe?


----------



## jdonly1 (15/7/09)

Fents said:


> http://www.mrsparmas.com.au/
> 
> They used to do a massive parma at the Skinny Dog in Kew.
> 
> and who says its not about the crumbing on a snitz, best parma i've ever had was when i used to work at the lounge on swanston st and the cook there would cota the snitz's in crushed up CC's and cornflake crumbs. was fantastic.


Thanks mate.
Thats right near whear I stay when in Melbourne :beerbang: I stay right accross from the Shark Finn restaurant in Little Bouke


----------



## Fourstar (15/7/09)

Katie said:


> 4* try this....
> Jimmy's Sate (made in hong kong) not typically SATAY but made from soy beans and a little peanut. you only need a little..... Its the BOMB!
> One of my secret ingredients.... not so secret.



Ive got 1/2 a bottle of it in my fridge atm actually! This stuff im talking about is completly different, the packaging has fluro Green, Yellow or Orange labels (in terms of Mild, Hot, Extra Hot.) This stull is really crunchy, garlicy, oily and :icon_drool2: . perfect for a roll filler on a hot summers day with a few beers. I'll have a look at the asian grocer next time in there and get a bottle. I know its made Locally in Victoria.. i just cannot remember the name of the brand. One thinkg i do know is its got allot of veit writing on it. The only things in english are the ingredients, "Viet Satay", and the heat rating!


----------



## Katherine (15/7/09)

I love jimmy sate!


----------



## Supra-Jim (15/7/09)

As mentioned above, thigh is good schitz too. I usually get a whole bunch of them, give em a quick shallow fry so they are nice and golden and then line a shallow baking dish (lasagne dish) with them. Then smother in a good passata, ham and cheese and bake till golden and bubbling.

Its like a lovely big schnitzel bake, mmmmmmm :icon_drool2: 

(leftover thigh schnitzel also fit perfectly in a long roll for an awesome lunch!)

Cheers SJ


----------



## brettprevans (30/3/13)

Awsome. Parmo ie parma with bechemel sauce as a take away dish popular with beer drinkers in northern England apparently. 
http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parmo

A nice ESB and a parmo would go nicely.


----------



## DU99 (30/3/13)

made from veal orginally..http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schnitzel but this site they can made any bone less meat..i like with spag bol on top


----------



## brettprevans (30/3/13)

Yeah bol snitz rocks but this sounded great esp as its a trad 'take away' item. Wish we could get that here


----------



## Ivonavich (30/3/13)

I hate Schnitzels..... Working on getting rid of them from my current venue.... the only way they will be present is on a burger within a week or so... so many pub chefs throw them on because a. they're lazy or b. they are pressured be the shit dick red neck managers they work for.....

don't get me wrong - the day will probably come when they will see time on my menus in some way or another but for now they are currently banned in any Ivonated kitchen.....


----------



## brettprevans (31/3/13)

Ivonavich said:


> I hate Schnitzels..... Working on getting rid of them from my current venue.... the only way they will be present is on a burger within a week or so... so many pub chefs throw them on because a. they're lazy or b. they are pressured be the shit dick red neck managers they work for.....
> 
> don't get me wrong - the day will probably come when they will see time on my menus in some way or another but for now they are currently banned in any Ivonated kitchen.....


completly agree that they arent restaurant food but as pub or take away food they are great. Proccessed crap also jas no place beinh passed off as schnitzel. 

Got to respect tthe origin of the food though. Love german food.


----------



## joshF (31/3/13)

Is it normal if i just woke up, came on here and saw the thread labelled 'schnitzel' and now i have an incredible desire for a big schnitty with chips and gravy for breakfast, instead of a bowl of cereal ? Heck even bacon and eggs wouldn't cut it right now.


----------



## brettprevans (31/3/13)

joshF said:


> Is it normal if i just woke up, came on here and saw the thread labelled 'schnitzel' and now i have an incredible desire for a big schnitty with chips and gravy for breakfast, instead of a bowl of cereal ? Heck even bacon and eggs wouldn't cut it right now.


see thats where your wrong. Bbq schnitzel from mrs parmas. Nice fat schnitzel with bacon egg bbq and beetroot and bbq sauce. Yuuuuum.


----------



## Mardoo (31/3/13)

joshF said:


> Is it normal if i just woke up, came on here and saw the thread labelled 'schnitzel' and now i have an incredible desire for a big schnitty with chips and gravy for breakfast, instead of a bowl of cereal ? Heck even bacon and eggs wouldn't cut it right now.


STFU JoshF! I is sposed to be eatin' all healthy-like and all, and that sounds the bomb right now. Reminds me of Lois the Pie Queen's waffles with fried chicken and cream sausage gravy in Oakland, California. Oh. My. God.

For a really top-notch traditional schnitzel in Melbourne try Elisabeth's Little Hungarian on Caulfield Road in Caulfield. Or the stuffed smoked trotter. Real good, real honest no bullshit incredible food here.


----------



## DU99 (31/3/13)

pub near us serves up one topped with bbq sauce, bacon, cheese and egg


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (31/3/13)

My local has wiena Wednesday and they are pretty darn good.

The worst i havechad was a chicken parmagiana that consisted of an overlooked chicken schnitzel, with supermarket tomato sauce, sliced tomatoes and grated cool cheese .


----------



## Spiesy (31/3/13)

citymorgue2 said:


> completly agree that they arent restaurant food but as pub or take away food they are great. Proccessed crap also jas no place beinh passed off as schnitzel.
> 
> Got to respect tthe origin of the food though. Love german food.


What about a German restaurant?

I was so keen on a Wiener Schnitzel from Melbourne's Hofbrauhaus the other night, but alas, fully booked, and none could be consumed.


----------



## manticle (31/3/13)

The old koliba on johnston street (collingwood, VIC) (now called heart of europe but still same people and focussing on Eastern European food) do great schnitzels.

Tap kruscovice and budvar too.


----------



## Spiesy (31/3/13)

manticle said:


> The old koliba on johnston street (collingwood, VIC) (now called heart of europe but still same people and focussing on Eastern European food) do great schnitzels.
> 
> Tap kruscovice and budvar too.


Hmm... might have to pay them a visit. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## doon (31/3/13)

Wow just looked at their site. I am going!! Pork knuckle!!


----------



## manticle (31/3/13)

The duck dish is great.

Good prices - just don't be fooled into thinking you need to eat a 3 course meal. Unless they have changed majorly with their name, the serving sizes are hefty.


----------



## Bribie G (31/3/13)

When in Sydney try the Bazaar Czech beer cafe at Willoughby near the station.


----------



## pat_00 (8/4/13)

manticle said:


> The old koliba on johnston street (collingwood, VIC) (now called heart of europe but still same people and focussing on Eastern European food) do great schnitzels.
> 
> Tap kruscovice and budvar too.


YES! One of my fave restaurants.

Recently had awesome pork schnitzel at Wunderbar in Rye. Has the only decent tap beer in the area too.


----------

